# Re: Linksys WRT310N Router Problem



## minerva15 (Aug 27, 2008)

*Re: Linksys WRT310N Router Problem*

Would you mind telling me how to change the channels?


----------



## johnwill (Sep 26, 2002)

*Re: Linksys WRT310N Router Problem*

Even though it appears you're having the same problem, please start a new thread when you have a new issue. It's very difficult to keep two problems straight and who's working on what in a single thread. 

I've created a new thread for your issue here. 

Note: You will need to post complete details of your configuration and your specific issue in this new thread for us to help you.

Thanks for your cooperation.


----------



## L8ians (Sep 15, 2008)

*Re: Linksys WRT310N Router Problem*

Hi,
I would like to clear one thing for you, if you change the channel, the wireless computers will loose the connection, after changing the channel you have to reconnect all the wireless devices to the wireless signal....

To change the channel, 
1:Open an internet explorer, in the address bar type 192.168.1.1...
and press enter..
2:It'll ask for user name and password, leave the username blank and type the password as admin
then press ok...
3:Router's setup page will open...
4:Click on the tab which says wireless on the top...
5:Change the wireless network name and Change the channel to either "1" or "6" or "11"
6:Scroll down and hit save settings....
7:then click "continue"
8:close the screen and reconnect the wireless computers back to the new wireless signal....


----------



## johnwill (Sep 26, 2002)

*Re: Linksys WRT310N Router Problem*

Actually, it's foolish to attempt to configure router settings using a wireless connection. Every router manual you look in will tell you the same thing.


----------



## L8ians (Sep 15, 2008)

*Re: Linksys WRT310N Router Problem*

Hi,
Changing the channels wirelessly doesnt harm really...
Being a technical support engineer, i have lots of experience in the wireless connection issues of the router...
Its not foolishness...


----------



## L8ians (Sep 15, 2008)

*Re: Linksys WRT310N Router Problem*

And...
Changing the wirless settings wireless will disconnect the wireless connection until its reconnected to the changed wireless signal...
Everyone who has a clever hands-on experience will agree to it...


----------



## johnwill (Sep 26, 2002)

*Re: Linksys WRT310N Router Problem*

You are not a novice user like many that come here. However, you're entitled to your opinion, just as I'm entitled to mine. :wink:


----------

